# 100 plants, 40 cal pistol. Greed bust again.



## POTUS (Oct 10, 2008)

Have you ever noticed that you never hear about the cops raiding someones house and busting them for a 4 plant personal grow? It always seems to be the guys with 100, 200, 500 plants.

Greed. Prisons are full of greedy people. Mo money. Mo money.

22 years old and his life is flucked now. Stupid is as stupid does.

****

LEONARDTOWN, Md. (Oct. 9, 2008) -- Robert Oscar Newland, a 22 year-old California, Md. man was arrested and charged Thursday after police found more than 100 marijuana plants and a Glock 40 caliber handgun in his home off of Town Creek Drive. 

Police say they obtained a search and seizure warrant for the residence after an investigation led them to Newland. 

Police say that once inside Newland's home they found an "extensive marijuana grow" which contained plants in various states of cultivation. Police value the plants and the grow equipment at more than $120,000. 

The raid was executed by vice narcotics detectives from the Bureau of Criminal Investigations (BCI), assisted by the St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office Emergency Services Team. 

Police say additional charges against Newland are pending a State's Attorney's Office review.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 10, 2008)

I agree to an extent...but not uncommon for med mj caregivers to start that many looking for the right strain to give to the person who needs it. but by end of flower they culled over 1/2 for selection. Also it does not in any way mention if the gun was legal and just for his home protection. Just that there was a gun to nail him with the stigma of "gangsta" for the headlines. also the major inflation of the value of his op. Just govt. spewing off crap like ussual. neighbor prolly narced him out.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 10, 2008)

I own a gun and trust me my fellow "Users" it is NOT intended to be used against ANY law enforcement, federal or otherwise.


I own a gun because there are people who would do harm to me and my family to take what I have away.

I own a gun because those individuals who would do me harm ALSO have guns.


...what a sad state our race is in indeed.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 10, 2008)

I concur with the previous poster. I own ONE firearm and that is for personal protection only. I don't understand those psychos that have those huge walk-in vaults with weird WWII memorabilia and a gun collection to make the US military envious. I do not carry my gun, I don't attend NRA ralleys, and I detest those that LIVE guns instead on OWN guns. 7greeneyes is off of his soapbox now. I obsess over quality of my cannabis, that's pretty much it...You cannaguys and cannagals take'r easy.


----------



## Tater (Oct 10, 2008)

I own lots of guns.  No handguns but I have rifles that could punch through a car no problem.  Good for shooting deer across a quarter section.  I also have about 75 plants at the moment most are in the clone stage, some are for friends some are just doing strain selection some I have just because I like to practice my cloning abilities and will end up in the trash bin.  Anyways the moral of the story is believe only half of what you hear and even less of what you read.  I wouldn't trust any media source located within the US and I barely trust the ones located in Canada.  Its sad that I need to read BBC news just to find out whats happening for realsies in my own country and my neighbors.


----------



## Tater (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh yeah and I got a compound bow and can drop a gopher at 60 yards with it.  I'm trying to catch my brother he can hit them at 80 yards but his bow does 50 fps more than mine does.  Just got back from a (unsuccessful) bear hunting trip with a bow.  Talk about a rush.


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 10, 2008)

mine would read,

12 oz. of dried cured afgani were found along with 5 guns.

#1 and #2 are a .22 and a .22 mag inherited from my grandpa.

#3 is a mossberg 12 gauge that does quadruple duty, home defence/turkey/rabbit/dove.

#4 is a .50 caliber inline muzzleloader

#5 is a savage .300 winchester magnum for deer and the occasional elk hunt.

i used to have a .357 mag but when i had my son i sold it. if your gonna defend yourself and your home you can't do better than a 12 gauge.

if i got busted do you think any of the above would matter? 

try this: in his home they found 2 small caliber rifles, a shotgun, and 2 high powered rifles. sounds a little different huh?

hell, id probably get charged with bomb making equipment because i reload my own ammo and have black and smokeless powder in my mancave.
its not inherently illegal every time a gun is mentioned in an article like this.

but if you left it up to the cops it would be.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 10, 2008)

ha... my will read

1. swarm of marijuana plants found in the woods entirely up to 1,500 acres

2. the suspect used faked address and lives somewhere else and found the physical address 45 miles away..

3. more than 10 plants found indoor along with home made clone devices

4. suspect wasn't there when swat teams broke in the house

5. state will award 150,000 for where the suspect is hiding..suspect might be dangerous and armed..

6. firms has been contacted to get the suspect s charges to be dropped
   and no jail time...


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 10, 2008)

i hope we never read any of that about anyone here. bad stuff


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 10, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Just that there was a gun to nail him with the stigma of "gangsta" for the headlines.



BINGO. I have a few plants going fairly regularly and I am an avid hunter. I do not own a handgun but the simple fact remains that if the right judge was having a bad day I could be charged with a felony for growing a few plants and owning firearms in the same location. Scary.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 10, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> mine would read,
> 
> 12 oz. of dried cured afgani were found along with 5 guns.
> 
> ...



No doubt, they would have fun with me. (2) .22 cal, (2) .22wmr, (1) .204, (1) 30-30, (1) 300 sav, (1) 50 cal cap and ball, (1) 12 gauge all critter dispatchers, but I would still be a felon and have never been arrested before.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 10, 2008)

i love being able to own guns! i own a few :
1. 1949 winchester 12 gauge pump
2. tommy gun w/ extras..hint hint
3.aramlite m-15 w/ extras, but these are purely 4 fun on lots & lots of private land
4. thompson contender w/ barrels from 22-30ought6 single shot but still fun
5.s&w 40 cal
6.30ouhgt6 built from scratch whhch is my pride & joy. hand carved pistol grip stock w/ 14 coats hand rubbed linseed oil, wwII mauser bolt, williams sights, many more to list. will plow through 3/8 plate @ 150 yds.

i luv guns & i do no harm with them, but hunt under hunted species.

so if i get busted 4 my no more than 6 plants @ a time im probably goin to look bad, u think?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 11, 2008)

When I refinish my guns I only use linseed oil. After I get them to glass by hand rubbing I use bees wax and hand rub that.


----------



## POTUS (Oct 11, 2008)

Hell man, at my age, hand rubbing is all the excitement I get. I've never tried linseed oil...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 11, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Hell man, at my age, hand rubbing is all the excitement I get. I've never tried linseed oil...



:rofl: Well don't start using it now LMAO. I think it would leave you unable to hand rub for a few days. LOL.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 11, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Hell man, at my age, hand rubbing is all the excitement I get. I've never tried linseed oil...


its smoob


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 11, 2008)

ostpicsworthless: :rofl:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 11, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> When I refinish my guns I only use linseed oil. After I get them to glass by hand rubbing I use bees wax and hand rub that.


what do the beez think about that


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 11, 2008)

I used to own lot of guns... but come to think of it...in past I own guns all these is not hot... all straight not registered.. its was .22 semi auto germany pocket gun, double barrel 12 ga. saw off  both ends..one straight 12 ga. I decide to give it up sold some for little cash.. and donated some to some family members..   I'm very capable to use my hands... I can do the tricks and catch  leo s gun if I have to.. I can make bombs out of household cleaning stuff and all these crap.. I do kicks butts!!  I would prefer use guns for hunting only..  but for any reason if leos put gun on my face, I would have my hands on each side of my head like "hand up" then quick grab/snip the gun away from leo, that would scare the sh itless out of him   lol   from there its depends where we stands hehe  but I'm armed with pepper spray. that can buy me time to :bolt: and get away...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

Im ex Mill...and have several Hand guns and many other weapons that they could and probably would use against me if I was ever raided...but that is one of the reasons I chose to grow in shed..you see where I live my shed is sepperate from house...so they would not find weapons in my shed..They will However find lots of plants at diffrent stages of cultivation..lol...and Im my own Medical grower user...by MY Law...they allways Blow stuff out of prportion on the news..Im sure FruityBud knows all to well..lol.  I live by Rule number one...take care and be safe


----------



## Hick (Oct 11, 2008)

:shocked: "Guns"... haven't you ppl heard?.. _"guns kill people"_  ..:rant: 


..that said, I own about 30.. but I keep them all locked up so's they can't sneak out 'n kill me in my sleep..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 11, 2008)

Seeeeeeee that right thar is truuuuue Hick. Ya gots ta lock em up tight er the little buggers will slip out and take over yer whole dang house!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> :shocked: "Guns"... haven't you ppl heard?.. _"guns kill people"_ ..:rant:
> 
> 
> ..that said, I own about 30.. but I keep them all locked up so's they can't sneak out 'n kill me in my sleep..


 
have you not heard ..that people have to pull the trigger...ther for people kill..not guns


----------



## Hick (Oct 11, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> have you not heard ..that people have to pull the trigger...ther for people kill..not guns



:ignore:..."Shhhhhh".. that's suppose to be a conservative secret


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 11, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> have you not heard ..that people have to pull the trigger...ther for people kill..not guns


 
What about the old "I was just holding it and it when off" excuse. Maybe some guns are murderers and some are not.


----------



## Hick (Oct 11, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> What about the old "I was just holding it and it when off" excuse. Maybe some guns are murderers and some are not.



I hear ya'.. happens to me all the time... "I was just pointing it at that deer, and it went off>" :hubba:


----------



## viper1951 (Oct 11, 2008)

Never worry about what you read in the papers it's all hipe to sell papers   our news paper couldn't report a story  if they had to  the best part is how they leave out all the facts  about the story if it doesn't sound good no one will read it just piss poor journalizing anything to make someone look like a real bad person  and make the cops look better  when they are as much a criminal as the people they arrest  most of the cops around here have been busted for  child porn and other things  so what makes them better then us  there job
news papers only print part of the truth and very little of that  can be  be leaved,  and pot is such a dangerous drug don't you know  little do they know most of all they can't even research any thing for them selfs  I would beleave my neighbor before I would beleave the news paper or tv news  it's all about ratings you can't be number 1 if you print the truth  and thats a fact:  viper1951


----------



## viper1951 (Oct 11, 2008)

if it wasn't for plagiarisms we wouldn't have a news paper they take the story off the wire change the name and  put there name on it  print and act like they wrote the story 
heck I don't even think they leave the building to investigate the story's of course what can you expect from people who cheated on exams at collage


----------



## Mutt (Oct 12, 2008)

yo hick FYI
the gun is safe....its the bullet ya gotta worry about


----------



## POTUS (Oct 12, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> yo hick FYI
> the gun is safe....its the bullet ya gotta worry about


I can tell you've never been hit with a gun!

Damn that hurts!

hehe


----------



## Mutt (Oct 13, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> I can tell you've never been hit with a gun!
> 
> Damn that hurts!
> 
> hehe


sounds like the russian front during WW2...here's your gun find your ammo


----------



## Tater (Oct 15, 2008)

Viper I bought you a present.

. , ! ?

If you use all those up I'll buy you more.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 15, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> ...what a sad state our race is in indeed.



 Amen, brother....I actually feel bad sometimes, cause I know my kids will have to deal with this place and the people in it long after I'm gone.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 15, 2008)

If guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns.


I own many firearms, for personal use like my cannibis.


----------



## blancolighter (Oct 15, 2008)

Just got my concealed carry permit. I don't carry my gun around, it stays in the house. I just got the permit so if I do ever get raided, the cops come across: A liscensed gun carrier with a perfectly legal gun owned by an Ex Mil growing to treat his PTSD. I'm hopin if a newspaper prints that I'll get a little support.

I didn't think about them counting clones as plants tho, uh oh. In that case I've got like 50, before I weed them down to 5...


----------



## djcronos (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree.  California has some of the most lenient medicinal mj laws around.  It's the greedy people who abuse this and get busted.

They get what they deserve.  Don't be greedy - follow your state guidelines and you'll be able to enjoy your freedom


----------

